# Estimate on smoking time?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna smoke some back strap stuffed with cream cheese, sausage, and peppers tomorrow for thanksgiving. Anyone have an estimate on the time it would take? I've read around 1.5 hours at 225.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cook it till it reaches 150-155 internal....you can cook it at whatever temp.


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Take it off at just over 150, wrap in foil (with some butter) then towels and put in an empty cooler for an hour to hour and a half. This "rest" will draw the juices back into the meat and it will cook on up to the high 150's giving you a nice medium cook. Post pics!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Almost every post I've read said that cooking it to an internal temp of 140-145 is ideal and then wrap it in foil and towels. I assume the 145 is a medium rare inside.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't go by times in this weather. To many variables, grill, weather, how many times the lid is open. Like said above 145-150 wrap and place in a cooler. I use foam coolers when I smoke Boston butts. Keep your cooler in the house till you put the meat in it, that way it won't suck the heat out of it. Know it seems weird but the temp will actually go up some while its resting. Enjoy


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys, I realize you can't have an exact time and you need to cook to temperature. Can someone give me an ESTIMATE of time. Like 1 hour, 6 hours? I'm gonna give myself plenty of time but would like to have an idea of how long I should set aside for smoking before we leave.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What temp are you cooking at?. Also just my opinion, but I'd wrap that sucker in bacon. A. It's bacon. B. help keep the meat from drying out.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

1.5 -2 hrs let meat get to room temp before you put it in the smoker. Or just set it out before you fire it up.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also how much does it weigh aprox.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

A+++++ on the bacon wrap, applewood thick slice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Guys, I realize you can't have an exact time and you need to cook to temperature. Can someone give me an ESTIMATE of time. Like 1 hour, 6 hours? I'm gonna give myself plenty of time but would like to have an idea of how long I should set aside for smoking before we leave.


I've done a pork tenderloin in 45 minutes...It really all depends on how hot you are cooking and how big and thick it is....I'd say 300-325 temp until it hits the internal would be an hour, to 1.5 hours....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> I've done a pork tenderloin in 45 minutes...It really all depends on how hot you are cooking and how big and thick it is....I'd say 300-325 temp until it hits the internal would be an hour, to 1.5 hours....


Thanks Jason, that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Pre smoking


----------

